# Does anyone have a black long coat Chi?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just thinking about colours of Chi I like and thought I can't remember seeing a black long coat here or on breeder sites.

I must have seen them but can't recall. Is it an unpopular colour? I know it is said that rescue black dogs are slow to re-home.

I like The black Chi's ~ have seen them in the flesh or rather fur  

Barbara x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Its uncommon to see long hair black chis with no tan points. I have tri long coat, but he is mostly black with tan points and tan legs and a lil tiny white patch on his chest.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure I've seen one black LC chi on here but I think she had a white or tan patch on her tummy. I'm trying to remember now and all that comes to mind was that the owner fed a raw diet and was fostering an overweight chi at the time she posted.

However do bare in mind I am colourblind so it could have a different very dark colour all together and I'd not have known, don't think you get navy chi's though and that's the colour I usualy mix up ith black lol or sometimes dark red too for some reason red's always looks pretty dark to me, go figure.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

have a goup on bebo and one of my members has a gorjuss black long coat chi hes called sooty and hes such a cutie here he is


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sooty is lovely 

Barbara x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

he sure is hes one of my favorites in the group 
i call him sooty the cutie lol


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

omg what a cutey look at that face


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just thinking about colours of Chi I like and thought I can't remember seeing a black long coat here or on breeder sites.
> 
> I must have seen them but can't recall. Is it an unpopular colour? I know it is said that rescue black dogs are slow to re-home.
> 
> ...


 The breeder i got Lily from has a black/tan long haired Chi puppy his litter mates are golden/white he's the only one


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't seen one either, come to think of it. I always wanted a longhaired chocolate chi with tan points. Bonus if it came with little white feet! I wanted a female that looks like this and I already had the name picked out and everything. She was going to be called "Coco Chanel" after the designer. Lol. I am a dork. I really want a longhaired chi for my next chihuahua, though. They are adorable!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Mmmm....Interesting, maybe they aren't popular in the show ring ands so the colour has not been encouraged. I know colour shouldn't come into judging, but you probably know what I mean 

Barbara x


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Barbara....I have a l/c black and tan and he's in the ring....they are not as popular as the reds and creams but there are some in the ring....I know some breeders that very rarely get blacks and others that get them all the time...don't know if this helps x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Lyanne said:


> Barbara....I have a l/c black and tan and he's in the ring....they are not as popular as the reds and creams but there are some in the ring....I know some breeders that very rarely get blacks and others that get them all the time...don't know if this helps x



Thank you Lyanne, just curious really, I like the darker colours and black and tans are very striking.

Barbara x


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I LOVE Sooty!! Now I wish Peeks hair was long. If I got another chi, I'd love one like Sooty. What a cutie. I rarely see chi's in my area as it is, but the one's I do see are black, or black and tan. Never saw a long haired one though.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sooty is stunning. I want my next chi to be a black sc. Zoey needs a friend. hehe


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

My girl Lillie had a solid black boy in her last litter.

This is also my friend's dog










"Mae"


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

He's a lovely little boy 

Barbara x


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Elmo is a long hair black chi............










As you can see he's got a bit of a white patch on his chest.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

found this guy on epupz im browsing again lol
another long coat black


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got a long coat female black & tan but she's mostly black, also got a smooth coat almost totally black - just with a little white line on her chest. Sorry can't get any photos on - my pc ain't compatible or something like that with my camera????????


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got a black Chi but she's got white trim on feet and chest. My mum has claimed her. They keep each other company. I don't know who spoils who!!!


----------

